# Columbia Muscle Bike HELP !!!!!!!



## StevieZ (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok so I know this is a Columbia 5 speed Muscle bike. its super cool. I need to know what year and what the model is???? Anyone


----------



## Sticks & Sliks (Jul 17, 2012)

*Columbia SS5*

You've got a SS5, somewhat rare.


----------



## StevieZ (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice thanks for the info. do you think its worth $200? the way it sits?


----------



## Sticks & Sliks (Sep 5, 2012)

StevieZ said:


> Nice thanks for the info. do you think its worth $200? the way it sits?




you want to sell it? yea I'll give you $200   rout-tec@juno.com


----------

